# Wrong Wax Color



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Wax color is determined by the heat range that the wax is for, each manufacturer has specific colors for those ranges. I dont see how it's the tune up company's fault that the wax they used isnt the right color for your board - they used the color that was right for the conditions you are going to encounter.

I have used all sorts of wax colours on my white based Echelon killbox, and since i have some nice scratches from the boxes (which it is obviously not killing), I am always left with it being off-white after a hot wax.

But, after 2-3 days boarding almost all that wax is gone and i'm ready for another application. I doubt that wax will stay on there that long.

Pretty nice of them to offer another tuneup for you, since wax is not supposed to last all season. Once the red wears off, go back and ask for a hotter temp range wax that wont clash with your base color or the your jacket or whatever else is important


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Your 'friend' has his priorities right


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

I think you have a pretty strong case for a lawsuit. Get yourself a good lawyer and sue the hell out of that shop. Go after Never Summer and that wax brand too. Neon green base... pffft.

Just the emotional distress of a poor base color combo should get you at least a solid couple of millions. Nobody deserves such abuse. 

Think about it. You may never have to work again. Go for it man.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

F1EA said:


> I think you have a pretty strong case for a lawsuit. Get yourself a good lawyer and sue the hell out of that shop. Go after Never Summer and that wax brand too.
> 
> Just the enotional distress of a poor base color combo should get you at least a solid couple of millions.
> 
> Think about it. You may never have to work again. Go for it man.


I was literally thinking the same thing. I only wax with similar color tones on my boards.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

The board is ruined. I'll buy it off him for $50.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

F1EA said:


> I think you have a pretty strong case for a lawsuit. Get yourself a good lawyer and sue the hell out of that shop. Go after Never Summer and that wax brand too. Neon green base... pffft.
> 
> Just the emotional distress of a poor base color combo should get you at least a solid couple of millions. Nobody deserves such abuse.
> 
> Think about it. You may never have to work again. Go for it man.


:laughat::laughat:



shiftkeyone said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> First time posting so hopefully this is in the right area of the forum.
> 
> ...


Just in case this is someone's legitimate concern...

Don't worry about it. It is just wax and you/he should not care about the color or what it makes the bottom of the board look like. The wax will be gone after a few days of riding anyways. Or, if he's really that upset about it, read up on here, watch some videos and buy the necessary supplies, then clean the old wax off and put on the new wax of your liking. It is really pretty simple to wax your own board and doesn't take all that long to do it either.

We can see the base of the board from that link - it is a nice looking board.

Also, the shop was very nice to you and very nicely offered you a free tune-up. They could have easily just laughed in your face, called you idiots and told you to go pound sand.


----------



## shiftkeyone (Jan 7, 2016)

Thanks for your response. Although its just aesthetic issue my bud was concerned that it wouldn't look the same again.

I'll pass along the info.



tokyo_dom said:


> Wax color is determined by the heat range that the wax is for, each manufacturer has specific colors for those ranges. I dont see how it's the tune up company's fault that the wax they used isnt the right color for your board - they used the color that was right for the conditions you are going to encounter.
> 
> I have used all sorts of wax colours on my white based Echelon killbox, and since i have some nice scratches from the boxes (which it is obviously not killing), I am always left with it being off-white after a hot wax.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

You wanna tell ya mate to keep a close eye on it!!!!!

Look what happened to this chick's board after they used the wrong colour wax!!!!!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Argo said:


> I was literally thinking the same thing. I only wax with similar color tones on my boards.


I think we have ourselves a case. Your base... is our case:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Having a WAX company the complexity of wax color lawsuits is baffling....


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

SnowDogWax said:


> Having a WAX company the complexity of wax color lawsuits is baffling....


Did you run the wording of this post past your solicitor first?????


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Did you run the wording of this post past your solicitor first?????


Wording OK. problem was with the color of the text:slobber:


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

SnowDogWax said:


> Wording OK. problem was with the color of the text:slobber:


It is a grey area after all!!!!!

That's how I red it anyway!!!!!

These things are never black and white!!!!!


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Mizu Kuma said:


> It is a grey area after all!!!!!
> 
> That's how I red it anyway!!!!!
> 
> These things are never black and white!!!!!


Are you guys going to keep making puns until you're blue in the face?


:grin:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Mizu Kuma said:


> It is a grey area after all!!!!!
> 
> That's how I red it anyway!!!!!
> 
> These things are never black and white!!!!!





No comment take the 5th


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

SnowDogWax said:


> Having a WAX company the complexity of wax color lawsuits is baffling....


You better hope it was not you supplying that shop which disgraced our fellow boarder....


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Tell your bud to go to the top of a steep double black and straight line it down to the bottom with the base flat on the snow. Red wax will be gone after a few of these.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I use Bluebird Blue wax! But everyone here knows I like things a bit Blue!  :laugh:
I need to order more, and I am also ordering one of _these_ bumperstickers!







:hairy:


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Jcb890 said:


> Are you guys going to keep making puns until you're blue in the face?
> 
> 
> :grin:


Only until you're green with envy!!!!!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Board after 1/2 a season and a number of hot waxes..:storm:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

SnowDogWax said:


> Board after 1/2 a season and a number of hot waxes..:storm:


It'll never ride the same.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> It'll never ride the same.


You red my mind


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Only until you're green with envy!!!!!


Or tickled pink. This thread puts a green on my face.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

freshy said:


> Or tickled pink. This thread puts a green on my face.


Snowboarder: I swallowed a lot of food coloring.
Doctor: You'll be okay.
Snowboarder: But I feel like I've dyed a little inside!


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Why are you guys still punishing him?


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

jae said:


> Why are you guys still punishing him?


Don't try to teal our thunder.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

sorry, color me wrong.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

One of the first comments from my son on his new mini evo was how the snow glows orange from the base. He thought it was pretty cool. Of course he's 11.

But still, whatever makes you happy going down works for me.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

f00bar What happened when a red snowboarder crashed into a blue snowboarder?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

SnowDogWax said:


> Snowboarder: I swallowed a lot of food coloring.
> Doctor: You'll be okay.
> Snowboarder: But I feel like I've dyed a little inside!


My birthday was last sunday, my wife got me a cake with pink icing on it. Yesterday my shit was pink.... I may sue the market.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

That's a true story.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Argo said:


> My birthday was last sunday, my wife got me a cake with pink icing on it. Yesterday my shit was pink.... I may sue the market.


I would feel so violetated if that happened to me.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

jae said:


> Why are you guys still punishing him?


Because we're having pun!!!!!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

SnowDogWax said:


> f00bar What happened when a red snowboarder crashed into a blue snowboarder?


(They both got marooned!)


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Argo said:


> My birthday was last sunday, my wife got me a cake with pink icing on it. Yesterday my shit was pink.... I may sue the market.


And you always thought your shit don't pink!!!!!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Coldplay is allowed, yet yoga pants banned? Clearly the world makes little sense.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Argo said:


> My birthday was last sunday, my wife got me a cake with pink icing on it. Yesterday my shit was pink.... I may sue the market.


I thought a medical professional would be concerned by pink stool...


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

f00bar said:


> Coldplay is allowed, yet yoga pants banned? Clearly the world makes little sense.


You wait till I post the pic of Coldplay wearin yoga pants!!!!!


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Seriously funny responses in this thread!
(Seriously funny? Is that an oxymoron?)

To the OP, I'm curious to which Skiis &Biikes store your friend took his board.
If I don't wax my boards myself, I only take them to Skiis & Biikes Don Mills (Toronto).
Those guys know their stuff when it comes to board maintenance/repair.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

should have emphasized "pun-ishing him" I think it blue by a lot of people.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

This thread needs to be stickied.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

ridinbend said:


> This thread needs to be stickied.


Is that real? ^


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Hopefully now he can ride fast enough so no one has time to see the base glow while hes bombing past them...hope he goes back and tips the board shop for doing such a great waxing job.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

jae said:


> should have emphasized "pun-ishing him" I think it blue by a lot of people.


LOL I didn't pink up on that.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

AmberLamps said:


> Hopefully now he can ride fast enough so no one has time to see the base glow while hes bombing past them...hope he goes back and tips the board shop for doing such a great waxing job.


I'm sure his board will be alwhite, and yes he should go black and tip that shop.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

shiftkeyone said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> First time posting so hopefully this is in the right area of the forum.
> 
> ...


lmao.... snowboarders tend to be superficial and vain. That's how companies put a lot of effort into graphics, because they know that will be a selling point to these type of people.

Snowboards are made to be ridden, not hung up on a wall like an art gallery piece. 

BTW, many all-purpose all-temperature waxes you can buy are white/opaque-white.

Shop probably used Toko NF Red.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

The answer to this question is not black and white. Clearly there is some gray area here.

Edit: Shit, reading black through the other posts, I realized now that this was unorangeanul.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

tanscrazydaisy said:


> lmao.... snowboarders tend to be superficial and vain.


Two snowboarders riding on Main Street. One says to the other, ” Hey bro, I got a new board for my wife.”

The other dude says, ” Yo dude, GREAT TRADE!”


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

SnowDogWax said:


> Two snowboarders riding on Main Street. One says to the other, ” Hey bro, I got a new board for my wife.”
> 
> The other dude says, ” Yo dude, GREAT TRADE!”


:laugh2: you're on point these last 2 days!

I'll be black, you stay white here.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

All these bad puns are enough to make me puce!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

GreyDragon said:


> All these bad puns are enough to make me puce!


puce on this

What is the last thing a snowboarder ever says?
"Dude, watch this!"


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

trapper said:


> The answer to this question is not black and white. Clearly there is some gray area here.
> 
> Edit: Shit, reading black through the other posts, I realized now that this was unorangeanul.


That's okay, I still thought it was all white!!!!!


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Mizu Kuma said:


> That's okay, I still thought it was all white!!!!!


Thanks, I was getting a little brown about it.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

trapper said:


> Thanks, I was getting a little brown about it.


I know your a little brown, but soon you'll be all white & get black on your feet


----------



## SoCalSoul (Nov 13, 2013)

Haha....This thread is punny. :wink:


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

SoCalSoul said:


> Haha....This thread is punny. :wink:


I see what you did white there.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

*STOP,..!!!* Hue are _*ALL*_ guilty of crimes against Hue-manity!!! The sentence is 30 years in the Pun-itentiary!!!!

No use crayon about it,..!


----------

